

Data-Driven Engineering - practices that impact quality & delivery - ekabanov
http://zeroturnaround.com/rebellabs/developer-productivity-report-2013-how-engineering-tools-practices-impact-software-quality-delivery/2/

======
RA_Fisher
There's some proper graphical heresy in this post! We need y-axes labeled.
They should start at zero. Histograms should have even bins.

